# who is the man with the hat?



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

My best pal asked me to take a few snaps of his band for a poster,I don't imagine for one minute any DW'ers know or have ever heard of this motley crew but the bloke with the hat you should.....who is he?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Victor Meldrew?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> Victor Meldrew?


no..........I'm Victor.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Do we get any clues? What decade or genre?

Tony


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

double chin dave?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I say it's Fred Elliot the old butcher off Coronation Street.

Isay, I say it's Fred off Coronation Street!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^^ Ashley isay Ashley


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

its the hat man


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Any clues as I know his face but due to my age my brain has deleted his name!!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

His face def rings a bell, but i just cant remember the name :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks a wee bitty like Peter Green.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

I was thinking with that lil beard a bit of a chubbier gary glitter


----------



## jimnotjon (May 17, 2009)

Don't know who the guy is in the hat but the chap with grey hair and glasses looks like the Demon Headmaster


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

wedgie said:


> His face def rings a bell, but i just cant remember the name :wall::wall::wall:


Wasn't that Quasimodo?


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

clcollins said:


> Wasn't that Quasimodo?


:lol::lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The man in the hat is a drummer and a drummer in the past with one of the most famous bands in the world, his name however is better suited to being a guitarist!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Is it Graeme Edge from the Moody Blues ?


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Roger Taylor - Queen?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

All your guesses are going down the wrong road, with a bit more investigation I'm sure you'll get it.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Was that another clue as your first one is rubbish!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Was that another clue as your first one is rubbish!!


no, not rubbish, quite clever actually, the answer definitely lies within my previous post, the answer isn't so far away.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Pick Withers - Dire Straits


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Got it!

Pick Withers ex Dire Straits!


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn beaten to it!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I knew him..........

It was Gary, Steve and Jack's surnames I was trying to remember.........


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

03OKH said:


> Pick Withers - Dire Straits


well done. If the Gary Fletcher band or the Bluesband are ever in your area let me know and you can claim your prize of a free entry for two:thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

S500 said:


> well done. If the Gary Fletcher band or the Bluesband are ever in your area let me know and you can claim your prize of a free entry for two:thumb:


lol, will do :thumb:

Tony


----------

